# Schwinn typhoon muscle bike



## Artweld (Sep 8, 2015)

Just wanted to share my build up of a 1976 typhoon that i gave my version of a muscle bike....original paint with chain guard...n.o.s. parts and other misc items....thanks Paul


----------



## ZOO (Sep 9, 2015)

I like the bike it looks comfortable.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## Artweld (Sep 9, 2015)

*Schwinn typhoon*

Thanks its very comfortable.... almost to comfortable as in don't want to get off sometimes.....a perfect set up for just cruisin around


----------



## djhavikk (Sep 9, 2015)

Very nice, I remember seeing this bike at Cyclefest.


----------



## rustintime (Sep 10, 2015)

Nice looking looking typhoon... I have one that's set up with most of what you have, but built from orphan'd part.. so everything is different colors right now.. what size of seat are you using ? the one I have is from a 20" and loks to small, your looks perfect..cool looking rear tire, vintage ?


----------



## Artweld (Sep 10, 2015)

Yea we showed it at cyclefest....what a great event it was lots of cool bikes...great turnout


----------



## Artweld (Sep 10, 2015)

Thanks....the seat is a n.o.s. non brand Schwinn early to mid 70's..waitn for a nice perfect Schwinn seat to make it complete...the seat measures 5 1/2" wide x 18" long and the rear slick is standard issue Schwinn strongest gripper slick S7......thanks


----------



## rustintime (Sep 12, 2015)

thanks for the info on the seat and tire... I was checking out what you did with the heavy duti's... mix of old and new, awesome job.. thanks for posting the pic's


----------

